# 29 Jul - Fellas Caught A Few Spots.....



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.photoshow.net/watch/QT4xz8Na


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like you guys had*

a great day. But I got to tell ya, you all look *HOT* as Hell. Glad you got into them! .....Hat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice trip and some good eats. Man that's a lot of fish to clean. WTG.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

whew man i was thinking the same thing !! after a dozen i woulda went flounder fishing cause i dont eat spot. awesome pics/video - that your boat catman ?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It was smoking hot out today. I feel sorry 
for the party going out on Monday though...temps in the high 90s! The 
Capt said we broke the boat record for 
fish. Caught so many fish that our coolers 
were full by 12:30 and decided to call it a 
day. Fish-on was bailing fish so bad that 
I had to throw a box of grass shrimp in the 
water on our side of the boat to start a 
chum slick.... Eric was bailing fish also 
and must have caught 30+ fish in the last 
30 min to fill their cooler to the
brim. Axon caught fish from beginning to
end and put some serious weight in his
cooler. FLF found the croaker when 
nobody else thought they would bite.

Can't wait until Sep when the true 
yellow bellies are in thick.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Just a few??????*

GREAT job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job guys. Way to catch them up.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Henry,

Thanks for throwing together another great trip. Now can you come over and help me clean some fish? just kidding thay are all done. About 100 spot have been cleaned and are in the Brine as I write this. The rest are in the freezer or being given to friends.

Now I cant wait till fall to hit AI and try out my brined spot.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

save the spotheads for the fall... nice going guys... hope you guys can make a trip down south this year...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Axon said:


> Henry,
> 
> Thanks for throwing together another great trip. Now can you come over and help me clean some fish? just kidding thay are all done. About 100 spot have been cleaned and are in the Brine as I write this. The rest are in the freezer or being given to friends.
> 
> Now I cant wait till fall to hit AI and try out my brined spot.


Thanks Mike. Had a great time with 
you guys.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Nice job guys. Way to catch them up.


Looking foward to our 18 Aug trip. Spoke
with Capt Nadeka's wife and she said 
they have been doing well on tog and the
seabass have been picking up as well.
There have also been some trigger fish
and sheepshead in the mix. Sounds
like fun.


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

No wonder there weren't any fish left on sunday. 

Just kidding, we went out on that boat sunday and caught fish until we cried "uncle" as the captain put it. Boy it was hot out there!

They're still on ice and I have a 100 quart cooler of spot to process when I get home from work today.

If you guys are going again in september I better make my next reservation asap or there won't be any fish left.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

chuckp said:


> No wonder there weren't any fish left on sunday.
> 
> Just kidding, we went out on that boat sunday and caught fish until we cried "uncle" as the captain put it. Boy it was hot out there!
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good trip. I think I heard
the Capt talking to you on the phone when
we were out there. He said to come out
a little bit earlier then 7am to beat the 
heat a little bit. Where did you hear
about his boat at? The spot get a lot
bigger. We usually go in Sept for the 
big yellow bellies.


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, that was me talking to the captain. How did you like that fred sanford theme ringtone?

He was on tidalfish talking about how many fish they were catching. I looked up his website and made a charter.

Couldn't get there early because he didn't tell me there were 3 turnoffs for 602. But we came in around 1 because we caught more than enough fish.

We're looking forward to going again in the fall when the golden jumbos are heading back to see.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*great phot show*

looks like a lotta fun who was the charter i would love to take my family out with him


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Unnecessary*

Who needs to keep that many fish? What could you possibly do with that many fish? Thats 6.74834 fish per person. And we all know no one needs that many fish. Have you ever heard of conservation?



Hahaha. Just kidding. Great catch!


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

lipyanker said:


> looks like a lotta fun who was the charter i would love to take my family out with him


A bit of a hike from Philly. Here's his website:

Sorry chuckp, no commercial links. You can post info that can be googled.....Thanks


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

chuckp said:


> A bit of a hike from Philly. Here's his website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

chuckp said:


> I'm originally from Hbg. If you have kids this might be a better alternative to a 5 hour drive to VA.
> 
> http://www.arrowheadsprings.net/
> 
> Its also about thirty minutes from Hershey Park. I'd take my kids fishing in the morning and get to the part in time for the evening discount on the entry fee.


That's park, not part.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the pa link also the family and i will be in va after we spend a week in Dewey/Rehobeth area


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Thanks Henry...*

for inviting on that trip. just spot and croaker but was a blast with good friends...your dad was a character also, kewl guy. 

like i told you, when we got home, my folks and my folks guests were impressed and ready to clean and eat those fish. we ate 'bout 25-30 that night, my cousin took about 30 or so, then i froze 100. There was still about half a cooler full that went to erik...btw he went off to point lookout after that, so he picked up the fish the next day. 

i actually took a leisurely drive to point lookout the next day with my wife, baby, and sofia (guest from cali). saw erik, his gf, and mario and keith. they had caught some snapper blues, spot, and maybe a few croaker.

thanks again henry...if you need anyone to go back on the rapp don't hesitate to call  .

fish-on,

fred


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

lipyanker said:


> thanks for the pa link also the family and i will be in va after we spend a week in Dewey/Rehobeth area


Instead of Chucky Cheese one year I took my daughter and her friends there for a "fishing party". Best birthday party she ever had.

We'll be down in Bethany Beach for a week sometime this month.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fish-on said:


> for inviting on that trip. just spot and croaker but was a blast with good friends...your dad was a character also, kewl guy.
> 
> like i told you, when we got home, my folks and my folks guests were impressed and ready to clean and eat those fish. we ate 'bout 25-30 that night, my cousin took about 30 or so, then i froze 100. There was still about half a cooler full that went to erik...btw he went off to point lookout after that, so he picked up the fish the next day.
> 
> ...


Fred my dad would kill me if you were not
on the next trip!  Trip should be
about early to mid Sep. Looking foward
to fishing with you and Eric again.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Henry...*

thanks again. like i said, your dad was a hoot. me and erik would definitely be into going again. might have to invest in a bigger freezer.


----------

